# sooooo cold



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi
does anyone have the problem of freezing kids when driving along. our cab area is nice and toasty but the heat doesn't seam to reach the kids in the dinning area. we tried turning the heat up full blast but then we were stripping off to our undies. 
cheers
ann


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Have you seen my post regarding the micro heaters?


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

no, how do i find it?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heater*

Look through here for the micro heater

You would have to pipe this in the circuit with your engine cooling/heater matrix and pop a fan switch on to the dash.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Find It*



chickann said:


> no, how do i find it?


Here is a direct link to the products

Not sure how competent you or the other one in undies are as a Vehicle mechanic / DIY. But it would not be a difficult job to do. Pipes could be fed under van and no chance of freezing as run off engine coolant. That should have anti-freeze in.

TM


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If you have blow air heating in the van turn it on :idea: 

Alan H


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*heating*



Fatalhud said:


> If you have blow air heating in the van turn it on :idea:
> 
> Alan H


Not always legal, even with Truma Drive Safe

Plus+ Why waste gas when there is waste engine heat going free?


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

our blow air heating works off the gas heating system, i don't think it is connected to the cab heating system, or am i missing something.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

chickann said:


> our blow air heating works off the gas heating system, i don't think it is connected to the cab heating system, or am i missing something.


The link I put on for you would create a mini blown air system, not linked to your gas system but to your cabs system.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: heating*



teemyob said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > If you have blow air heating in the van turn it on :idea:
> ...


Legal smeagle :? 
Mine work OK when traveling

Alan H


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

teemyob said:


> chickann said:
> 
> 
> > our blow air heating works off the gas heating system, i don't think it is connected to the cab heating system, or am i missing something.
> ...


will look into this thank's, hubby fairly handy, failing that will buy the kids lots of jumpers.
cheers
ann


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hot water*



chickann said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > chickann said:
> ...


Another Option


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Leave kids with Granny, snug and warm and have fun in your undies !!!!   :lol:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi chickann,

same problem with our 2 teenage daughters (usually only one ventures with us though) travel in the dining area - as long as they are belted in properly they snuggle up cosy with a duvet and pillow each and they travel in their fleecy furry ugg boot style slippers to keep feet warm

once they've got their ipods plugged in their ears I never usually hear from them unless their require food or the toilet


----------

